# What size or weight would u wear a bikini?



## Zoex89x

Hi ladies, just wondering really what size would you be comfortable at getting in a bikini? I think since about 2 stone ago I keep saying oh and half a stone and il get on one but then reach that goal and still done feel happy about wearing one lol maybe I should get a monokini instead!! How do any of u others feel about them?


----------



## Vickie

I don't think I'll ever wear one :rofl: I have really bad stretch marks from pregnancy though and though I've lost a lot of weight my stomach isn't toned at all!


----------



## Zoex89x

Oo sorry iv just realised I put this in the journals section sorry!! Hehe vickie yeah I really need to tone up my belly to, aw I'm sure your stretchies arent that bad I do think were r own worst enemies lol! Thought I'd get in one for def once I'd lost most of the weight but no way maybe il invest in a wet suit lol!!!


----------



## Vickie

moved for you :) I didn't realize it was in journals when I posted earlier, just saw the thread title and thought it sounded interesting so came to look

I'm around a US size 8 right now but don't think I could pull off a bikini. I'm also pretty shy though so that could be part of it :shrug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I use to wear one when i was size 12-14 

i think i may have to be size 8-10 wear 1 now, mean my stretch marks have gone alot on my belly now more than i ever thought they would do, so god knows


----------



## Zoex89x

Thankyou for moving it! I'm back to my pre pregnancy weight now although still want to lose some more I'm in a size 10-12 but I guess I'm not as toned in the belly area as I was before 2children lol o dear hopefully il start feeling more confident again one day!


----------



## Agiboma

I would wear one if i was a size 2-4 im currently a size 10 so until i loose the weight no bikini for me


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I wore one on my honeymoon last year, I was a size 10/12 & had worked hard to lose 4 stone after having Amelia, I didn't feel really comfortable but that was because I was 10 weeks pregnant (and had no idea)

To wear one again I would have to be a toned size 10 and abroad on holiday!! 

xXx


----------



## MrsNovBaby

I am a UK size 10 and will only wear a tankini. I thought when I was a 14 that I would when I was a 12, when I was a 12 I thought that I would when I was a 10 and now I am a 10 maybe when I am an 8! Doh!


----------



## ILoveShoes

I wore one this year on holiday. I'm a UK size 10, and I look better now than I did pre-preg :)
My thinking was, 'I worked hard to get this flat stomach; I'm going to show it off!'
I think as long as you're confident, it doesn't matter what size you are.
xx


----------



## tasha41

Probably never again, regardless of size, due to my stretch marks :(


----------



## ILoveShoes

tasha41 said:


> Probably never again, regardless of size, due to my stretch marks :(

:hugs: When I was pregnant, I got awful, awful, purple stretch marks on the backs of my legs (kind of inner thighs to the backs of my knees), but they have faded over time. Tbh, I bet nobody would be bothered about or notice them except you :flower:
xx


----------



## tasha41

I have them on my stomach, up past my belly button lol. And on my legs, behind my knees and up the inside of my thighs, and on my hips


----------



## bathbabe

tasha41 said:


> I have them on my stomach, up past my belly button lol. And on my legs, behind my knees and up the inside of my thighs, and on my hips

Iv got them everywhere you have PLUS top of my arms (by my armpits) and my boobs!


----------



## mindgames77

I wear a bikini now at 190lbs and 5'4. I'm roughly a size 13-14 (Canada)

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/imaginetheimpossible77/145.jpg

I had a full body one but can't find it. I'll upload later.


----------



## mindgames77

And I also have stretch marks everywhere....I am ttc and have never been pregnant before. I have "bear claw" like stretch marks on my belly, stretchmarks on my arms, boobs, thighs, hips, and behind my knees.


----------



## mindgames77

I should probably also mention that I wear my bikini around friends, family and my boyfriend. But if I plan on sitting, I wrap a towel around myself, or put a shirt on. (Bulge hiding!) 

If I'm in public I wear a tankini. (Aka waterpark with Kids I nanny or at the beach with friends)


----------



## mindgames77

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/imaginetheimpossible77/2011-08-20113504.jpg

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/imaginetheimpossible77/2011-08-20113517.jpg

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/imaginetheimpossible77/2011-08-20113549.jpg


----------



## mindgames77

I'm definitely not a confident person. And I don't really know why I chose to buy a bikini instead of a tankini...I don't think I look good....maybe I feel other people will think I'm confident if I wear one.


Oh well.


----------



## MrsVenn

I wore them at a size 16 and still do now after having Molly. I've always been extremely lucky and had a relatively flat stomach so I never felt over conscious. If you're comfortable, it doesn't matter what size.


----------



## Sarahkka

When I put on a bathing suit, it's because I want to go swimming. I don't really lie around on a beach in the sun much, as I just burn. So I always choose a one-piece because I can dive in, go for a long swim, play with my boys in the water, and never have to worry about emerging with one boob hanging out.
Bikinis give way too little coverage and I hate constantly adjusting and checking them to make sure I'm covered.
It's not about modesty or looks for me, it's more about what's comfortable and functional.
Fair play to everyone who likes them, though! :) And wear what does feel comfortable to _you_. 
mindgames77, I think you look great! Confident, curvy, and cute! :)


----------

